# cultivator



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Well fellas, and of course ladies, I need a little advice. I really want to purchase a cultivator for my craftsman, yet I'm not sure which one I should purchase. My choices are, Brinly, Agri-fab, and of course craftsman/sears. The sears brand cultivator is filled with mixed reviews, some say it has a design flaw in the tang? saying that the bolt that holds it on is improperly placed making them easy to break. As I have posted before, I have a Brinly box grader but can't find any reviews on the cultivator. I can't seem to find any reviews on the Agri-fab cultivator either. Basically, do any of you fine folks own any of these? And which would ya recommend???


----------

